

When Will Self Driving Cars Become Mandatory? - thursdayb
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/009628.html

======
RichardFord
I'm guessing in about 20 years you'll start seeing propaganda to force it.

But that's just the beginning. After that you'll start seeing some kind of
kill switch being mandatory. Then you'll start seeing more regulations to
dissuade people from even owning cars, autonomous or not. And then of course
the final step is to impose "sign ups" for when you want to use some
government vehicle (all in the name of global warming, or whatever name
they'll switch to by then).

------
Houshalter
It may not happen because of resistance to it, but it definitely should.
Automobiles are a huge source of preventable death and injury. Manual driving
would have never been legal if we had _started_ with autonomous automobiles.

------
krapp
You can have my steering wheel when you pry it from my cold, dead hands.

